# Service entrance cable routed around a gutter



## pghelectrician (Jun 25, 2010)

Good morning everyone.

I went to bid a job this morning and I encountered something that I've never seen before. The customer needs to have a new service installed. Due to a weird intersection of 2 rooflines, the current service entrance cable is routed around a section of gutter. The cable comes up from the meter socket to the bottom of the gutter, wraps around the gutter and is attached to the fascia of the one roofline until it ultimately meets the weatherhead.

What can I do in a case like this? I've never encountered a service entrance cable that is routed around a gutter.

Thanks!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pictures of your puzzle would help get some suggestions going.

We've had a few pictures on here before of similar circumstances. I've seen a few myself. Never done one. A underground is the "real" solution, but a pic of your building might spark an idea of an alternate way to do yours overhead without the ugly loop over the gutter.


----------



## pghelectrician (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks MD. I will some post some pictures later today/early tomorrow.

Thanks again


----------



## pghelectrician (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok guys, here are the pictures of this nasty service. I can hear all of you laughing at how bad it is...:laughing:


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Down here in Fl. everything has to be a rigid mast which might be a solution for this......that or drop a pole and underground from the meter can.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Out here one cannot have the POA over a roof like that, the PWRCO will not hook it up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Easy one. Use an RMC mast and offset it around the gutter.


----------



## pghelectrician (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!

If I can do an offset mast around the gutter, that would be great. I'm going to forward the pictures to my inspector just to be certain that I'm not missing any local code.

Thanks again!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Also think about having the gutter reworked with a space for the SE cable to fit between the (2) pieces..

You would also need a new leader to drain the gutter..

Then you can use flashing to divert water away from the 1.5" open space between the gutters..

Putting a mast there will be a lot more work and look worse.. IMO..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Out here one cannot have the POA over a roof like that, the PWRCO will not hook it up.


They will let you make the connections.. I have even met them on a job to change the drop..

The POCO guys here won't walk on a roof because the got sued for damage from water leaks.. :no:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

It probably looked a bit better before that sided addition was added. Installs like that is what gives SE cable a bad rap. Of course that service looks like it needed replacement a long time ago.


----------



## pghelectrician (Jun 25, 2010)

So I spoke with the homeowner last night and explained that the power company would have to run a new drop over to his house to make his service code worthy. He got all angry with me because, and I quote, "my water pipes aren't to code, my gas line isn't to code, my heating ducts aren't to code, why the F*** does my electrical need to be code?!" He basically wants me to install the new service exactly how the existing one is. I can't stand people like this. I told him to find someone else to do the new service unless he wants me to do it the right way.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

pghelectrician said:


> So I spoke with the homeowner last night and explained that the power company would have to run a new drop over to his house to make his service code worthy. He got all angry with me because, and I quote, "my water pipes aren't to code, my gas line isn't to code, my heating ducts aren't to code, why the F*** does my electrical need to be code?!" He basically wants me to install the new service exactly how the existing one is. I can't stand people like this. I told him to find someone else to do the new service unless he wants me to do it the right way.





RIGHT ON ! :clap:


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry to say but this customer will find a hack electrician to do it his way and it will be done on a weekend when the inspector isn't around.


----------



## journeymanjo (Aug 3, 2011)

yep, walk away from that job if a homeowner acts like that, when he find out the addition cost to rerout everything you will be gald you walked. loks like an addition to the house was added and the service never changed loks to be a 60 amp service


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

dieselram752 said:


> Sorry to say but this customer will find a hack electrician to do it his way and it will be done on a weekend when the inspector isn't around.


And it will be fine just like the existing one that's been there for years and years.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd be kinda upset if some contractor wanted to erect some RMC abomination on the side of my house if the POCO would let the POA stay over the roof.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'd be kinda upset if some contractor wanted to erect some RMC abomination on the side of my house if the POCO would let the POA stay over the roof.


A strait up RMC mast would look great...:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> A strait up RMC mast would look great...:thumbup:


I have a feeling that most HO's would rather have a nice camouflaged SE service then a mast strapped to the side of their house sticking into the air.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

just cut the gutter out of the way and run the mast as usual.






I seriously have seen it done that way once!


----------

